# Adventures in Reading. by Ricky Sides



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

My latest book is now live in the Kindle store. It is also at Smashwords for those who do not own a Kindle, but I recommend getting the Kindle PC application. I use the program myself.

The title of my new release is, Adventures in Reading. That book is a compilation of eleven short stories and the novella, The North Room. (paranormal fiction.) That book will also sell for $1.99.

Here is a bit more info about the new book:

_*The Test:*_ (fiction.) A high ranking martial artist takes his master's test.

_*The Doll: * _ (paranormal fiction.) After a young girl's twin is killed she is devastated by that loss. Then one day her father gives her a new doll which has a surprising impact on the girl.

_*The Blizzard:*_ (fantasy.) Three companions must survive a blizzard in order to save a city population.

_*The Tank:*_ (science fiction.) A government funded research project goes bad.

_*The Hunt:*_ (fiction.) A hunter becomes the hunted.

_*Round Island Massacre:*_ (paranormal fiction.) A group of friends cross a river to help a beleaguered family.

_*America, Land of Mysteries:*_ (true.) A set of mysteries the author has encountered and dealt with on a personal level.

_*The Visitor:*_ (fiction.) A visitor to a church reveals some important secrets.

_*The Forgotten:*_ (real.) Who are the forgotten?

_*Night Stalker:*_ (fiction.) Something is killing animals at night, and with Halloween upon the community some parents wonder if it is safe for their children to go out into the neighborhood.

_*The North Room:*_ (paranormal fiction.) A paranormal investigator seeks to help a family with a very special need.

_*Coping with Breast Cancer:*_ (true.) The author relates the experience his family had with the disease.

This essay was first published in paperback and electronic formats in the short story anthology titled Virtual Imaginings put together by several Independent Kindle authors. The profits of Virtual Imaginings goes to breast cancer research and not the Kindle authors. If you haven't yet purchased a copy of Virtual Imaginings, please consider doing so. There are some fantastic short stories there by some really talented writers, and it's for a great cause.

Sincerely,
Ricky Sides











Read a sample of my book!

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Birth of the Peacekeepers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13723.msg262947.html#msg262947

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13725.msg262954.html#msg262954

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13727.msg262982.html#msg262982

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13728.msg262994.html#msg262994

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg404283.html#msg404283

*Ricky Sides* Nonfiction. The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18808.msg466759.html#msg466759


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok Ricky - you got me!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Dona. I hope you enjoy the read.

Since you're one of my best customers I'll tell you a lil secret. I wrote the short story compilation with an eye toward exploring possibe plotlines for a future novel. To that end three seem to have promise. Care to PM me your guesses? 

But eliminate _Coping with Breast Cancer_. That one would be way too difficult for me to take on as a full length novel.

Have a great day Ma'am,
Ricky


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ricky, I tagged it and 1-clicked it. I'm looking forward to reading your stories.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you sir. I appreciate you tagging the book as well.  

I hope you enjoy the read. The Round Island Massacre is a tale I created long ago when my niece used to ask me to tell her stories. If it seems a bit simplistic and geared toward a younger audience, now you'll know why.

The North Room is based on real events, though the investigation never happened. Naturally I do not reveal the true identity of the family involved. I count myself lucky to have learned of the incidents in the home, for this is a case of the truth being stranger than fiction. All of the paranormal activity spoken of in the interview supposedly occurred over a period of years in the aforementioned home. 

How's that for some background information?  

Thank you again for purchasing and tagging my book.

Have a great night sir,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I hope you're all having a fantastic Christmas season.

My book, _Adventures in Reading_ is different than any other book I've placed in the Kindle store because it is a collection of short stories and the novella _The North Room_. I usually write novels, but I thought it might be fun to have at least one short story collection to my credit.

I hope more of you sample the book to see if it is something that might interest you. It is priced at $1.99 and there is a picture link to it in the first post of this thread.

Even if you are not interested buying the book you may want to take a look at the cover. Back way off from the cover and see if you spot the image that is visible when the cover art is seen from a distance. That secondary image is what is called a Pareidolia. I'll never forget the first time I saw that image. It blew me away.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm proud to say that this book is my first Kindle book to receive a five star review.  Now that put a smile on my face.

_Adventures in Reading_ offers something for almost any reader. The collection of tales inside this book is wide and varied. Each story is short enough to read in one sitting. I thought that would be a plus during the holiday season.

Remember, I am considering writing a full novel based on one or possibly two of the stories contained in this book. If you'd like to offer input in this regard, I would appreciate hearing your opinions.

Thank you Kindle customers for making this a good year for me.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> I'm proud to say that this book is my first Kindle book to receive a five star review.  Now that put a smile on my face.


Way to go, Ricky! Well deserved!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Way to go, Ricky! Well deserved!


Good Job Ricky...keep the faith bro!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's nice of you to encourage me. 

Thanks especially to you Dave. Your private message to me came at a good time and was just what I needed to read at that particular moment.

I owe you one sir,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas folks,

I'm happy to say that this book received a very nice review from one of our Kindle board members. Mr. Chambers review is quite detailed and interesting. Here's a link to the product page where you can read his review.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZCY9KI

Have a wonderful Christmas,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I just wanted to thank the Kindle customers who have bought this book in the past and invite those who like short story collections to download the free sample. This book has a little something for everyone. 

The Test: (fiction.) A high ranking martial artist takes his master’s test. 

The Doll: (paranormal fiction.) After a young girl’s twin is killed she is devastated by that loss. Then one day her father gives her a new doll which has a surprising impact on the girl.

The Blizzard: (fantasy.) Three companions must survive a blizzard in order to save a city population.

The Tank: (science fiction.) A government funded research project goes bad.

The Hunt: (fiction.) A hunter becomes the hunted.

Round Island Massacre: (paranormal fiction.) A group of friends cross a river to help a beleaguered family.

America, Land of Mysteries: (true.) A set of mysteries the author has encountered and dealt with on a personal level.

The Visitor: (fiction.) A visitor to a church reveals some important secrets.

The Forgotten: (real.) Who are the forgotten?

Night Stalker: (fiction.) Something is killing animals at night, and with Halloween upon the community some parents wonder if it is safe for their children to go out into the neighborhood.

The North Room: (paranormal fiction.) A paranormal investigator seeks to help a family with a very special need.

Coping with Breast Cancer: (true.) The author relates the experience his family had with the disease. 

This essay was first published in paperback and electronic formats in the short story anthology titled Virtual Imaginings put together by several Independent Kindle authors. The profits of Virtual Imaginings goes to breast cancer research and not the Kindle authors. If you haven’t yet purchased a copy of Virtual Imaginings, please consider doing so. There are some fantastic short stories there by some really talented writers, and it’s for a great cause.

Sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle Readers,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book. I had a lot of fun writing it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you sir. I appreciate you tagging the book as well.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the read. The Round Island Massacre is a tale I created long ago when my niece used to ask me to tell her stories. If it seems a bit simplistic and geared toward a younger audience, now you'll know why.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my kindle and get this one!! I'm especially intrigued by The North Room, as I live in a house I believe to be haunted. I've had fleeting thoughts of writing about the incidents that have happened...you're right about the truth being stranger than fiction!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I think you will enjoy the North Room. It's similar to Ghost Hunters, but without the huge crew and expense account. What makes it so interesting from this writer's point of view is that the homeowners swear the events happened. But that was just the events reported during the interview segment of the story. The tour and investigation segments are entirely fictitious.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Ricky!

Congratulations on the great review!  You deserve it.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Archer,

Thank you Ma'am. I had fun writing this book. Now I'm working on the women's self-defense book, which should release within a few weeks.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, good!  I should probably pick that one up.

Might help in the case of being mobbed by millions of adoring fans...

...well, I probably still should pick it up.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

That book would be of value to anyone, though it is tailored, or customized for women. My Grandmaster really surprised me when he gave the go-ahead to release some of the information contained in the book. A good bit of that information has been kept restricted for years. But the Kindle version will sell cheap. It's a short book but long enough to release the information needed to live up to its title.

It's a shame I couldn't get it published when I originally wrote it in 1992. God only knows how many women it would have helped in the interim. That's why I'm releasing it in ebook format soon, and plan to release a paperback for women who may wish to use that to guide them as they learn the techniques. A paperback is easier to risk in a workout environment than a Kindle.

The beauty of the book is that it can help women immediately in some ways. Even if they never do any of the training, the information contained in the book can save lives. Of course, those who actually follow the directions will gain significantly more from the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry if I've missed something somewhere, but which book is this?  I want to add it to my wish list!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry. I should have clarified my comments.

The book I was referring to is _The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense._

Here's the book blurb:

Book blurb:

*Even if you never do a single exercise in this book, the information contained within its pages could save your life.*

The author is a master in the arts of Wing Chun Kung Fu and Chinese Ninja. He studied martial arts from 1980 to the early 1990s under the private instruction of Master Tony Ragasa. In the mid 1980s, the author decided to teach a women's rape prevention seminar. As he delved into research to utilize during the course of that seminar, the author discovered the true scope of the problem women faced. He decided it was time for him to take a more active role in helping women avoid becoming a victim. But when one of his students related to him the details of her own abduction and rape, it took on a more personal aspect for him. The author, already committed to helping women, dedicated a significant portion of his life toward that goal.

During an intensive private training course with his master, the author learned the secret techniques that the masters teach their own families. With the blessings and assistance of his master, the author developed a comprehensive training course for his students.

This book reveals the secrets that Master Tony Ragasa taught Master Sides. These are the secrets that martial arts masters have taught their own families. The author believes that it is time to share these secrets. To that end, he undertook the challenge to write a book, which would be

*The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.*​
Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't see it on Amazon...where is it listed?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Still in the oven--not ready yet!

(Ricky says it'll be out soon, though.)


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

archer said:


> Still in the oven--not ready yet!
> 
> (Ricky says it'll be out soon, though.)


Ahhh, ok! Can't wait!!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

It will be released in a few weeks. 

Meanwhile I have dropped the price of Adventures in Reading to $1.

Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for continuing to support my books.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

_Adventures in Reading_ now has a linked table of contents, and is still sale priced at $1.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for your continued support for this book.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I purchased this and read "The North Room".  It was great, and I love stories like those.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you.

I really enjoyed writing that novella. The book also contains the short story _The Visitor_, which is my mother's favorite of all my writing endeavors.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for purchasing this book. I hope that you enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed writing some of the stories. If you have the time, I could use a hand with tags for the book. It's pretty low on tags.

Thank you in advance for any help with tagging.  


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for purchasing this book.

This book has something to offer everyone. If you are looking for a book of short stories to read when time is precious this book may be what you're seeking. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to purchase my books. 

If you like adventure reading, then I think this book is for you. There are multiple adventures related in this short story collection.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As always, I'd like to thank you for continuing to purchase my books.

I heard from my Beta reader today. She really liked _Peacekeeper 6, The Citadel_, so I thought I pass on that bit of news. That means I won't be deleting the book and starting over, which makes me happy.  Just kidding. I'd never delete a whole book. But I was concerned that some of the subplots might not appeal to the series readers. This Beta reader has read the entire series, and it is her opinion that the book adds to the overall series.

Now a word about _Adventures in Reading_. Yesterday I read Mr. Chambers' book review on this book again. I hadn't read it in a while, so I went back and read it again to refresh my memory on some of the things he'd said regarding this book.

If you've read some of my other books, but have not yet read _Adventures in Reading_, I'd like to urge you to read Mr. Chambers' review of this book.

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-In-Reading-ebook/dp/B002ZCY9KI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1268690026&sr=8-8

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'm happy to see sales improving a bit for this book. Thank you Kindle readers!

I'd also like to thank those of you who have helped out with tagging the book. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

This book recently got an interesting five star review from a woman who seemed to like The North Room.  

The beauty of writing a multi-genre collection of this nature is that it has something to interest almost any reader.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

You can still get a free copy of this book at smashwords.

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651
Coupon Code: ZM45D

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

There are still a few days left to get your free copy of this book.

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651
Coupon Code: ZM45D

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

These are the titles and descriptions of the short stories, novella and the essay contained in this book:

*The Test*: (fiction.) A high ranking martial artist takes his master's test.

*The Doll*: (paranormal fiction.) After a young girl's twin is killed she is devastated by that loss. Then one day her father gives her a new doll which has a surprising impact on the girl.

*The Blizzard*: (fantasy.) Three companions must survive a blizzard in order to save a city population.

*The Tank*: (science fiction.) A government funded research project goes bad.

*The Hunt*: (fiction.) A hunter becomes the hunted.

*Round Island Massacre*: (paranormal fiction.) A group of friends cross a river to help a beleaguered family.

*America, Land of Mysteries*: (true.) A set of mysteries the author has encountered and dealt with on a personal level.

*The Visitor*: (fiction.) A visitor to a church reveals some important secrets.

*The Forgotten*: (real.) Who are the forgotten?

*Night Stalker*: (fiction.) Something is killing animals at night.

*The North Room*: (paranormal fiction.) A paranormal investigator seeks to help a family with a very special need.

*Coping with Breast Cancer*: (true.) The author relates the experience his family had with the disease.

This essay was first published in paperback and electronic formats in the short story anthology titled Virtual Imaginings put together by several Independent Kindle authors. The profits of Virtual Imaginings goes to breast cancer research and not the Kindle authors. If you haven't yet purchased a copy of Virtual Imaginings, please consider doing so. There are some fantastic short stories there by some really talented writers, and it's for a great cause.

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Imaginings-ebook/dp/B002V1I3V4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1271957428&sr=8-1

Sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This short story collection is just the thing for periods of time when you need a quick read. The novella _The North Room_ was recently praised in a five star review of the book.

At a cost of $1.00, the book is a bargain.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for making this month such a record breaking sales month for my books. 

Here's a set of coupons for free copies of two of my books:

_Adventures in Reading._

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Coupon Code: ZM45D

_The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense._

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

UZ46T

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Here are excerpts from the titles featured in this book:

*The Test:* (*fiction*.) A high ranking martial artist takes his master's test.

*The Doll:* (paranormal fiction.) After a young girl's twin is killed she is devastated by that loss. Then one day her father gives her a new doll which has a surprising impact on the girl.

*The Blizzard:* (fantasy.) Three companions must survive a blizzard in order to save a city population.

*The Tank:* (science fiction.) A government funded research project goes bad.

*The Hunt:* (fiction.) A hunter becomes the hunted.

*Round Island Massacre:* (paranormal fiction.) A group of friends cross a river to help a beleaguered family.

*America, Land of Mysteries:* (true.) A set of mysteries the author has encountered and dealt with on a personal level.

*The Visitor:* (fiction.) A visitor to a church reveals some important secrets.

*The Forgotten:* (real.) Who are the forgotten?

*Night Stalker:* (fiction.) Something is killing animals at night.

*The North Room:* (paranormal fiction.) A paranormal investigator seeks to help a family with a very special need.

*Coping with Breast Cancer:* (true.) The author relates the experience his family had with the disease.

This essay was first published in paperback and electronic formats in the short story anthology titled Virtual Imaginings put together by several Independent Kindle authors. The profits of Virtual Imaginings goes to breast cancer research and not the Kindle authors. If you haven't yet purchased a copy of Virtual Imaginings, please consider doing so. There are some fantastic short stories there by some really talented writers, and it's for a great cause.

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Imaginings-ebook/dp/B002V1I3V4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273932470&sr=8-1

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I keep meaning to check this out.  The Ricky Sides Thanksgiving short story was so good that I'm ready for more of these...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, Dave.

You must be referring to The Visitor. My mother really likes that short story.

Use one of the smashwords coupons. I give away more copies of this book than I actually sell. There just isn't a lot of demand for short story collections.

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Coupon Code: ZM45D

It's always nice to hear from you.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I just wanted to remind you that this book exists.  Feel free to use the coupons located in the post above this one to grab a free copy.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

During the crazy days of summer you might like a quick read every now and then. I'd like to recommend this book to those of you who have busy schedules. All of these short stories are quick reads. And if you are short on cash, and who isn't these days, feel free to get the free download at Smashwords. with this coupon:

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651 
Coupon Code: ZM45D

Also, for a limited time you can still get a free copy of _Brimstone and the Companions of Althea._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

And here's an additional freebie:

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
coupon code: UZ46T

I'm giving these books to my readers because you have been so good to me in the past that I want to express my appreciation. So save your cash for the barbecue. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

June was a good month for this book. Thank you for that. 

Those of you who have followed my posts on the Kindleboard will know that at one point I referenced the possibility of a full length novel or two, which would be based on the short stories this book contains. I just wanted to mention that I haven't forgotten that, and I intend to write at least one such novel when time permits. I'm leaning toward _The Tank_, and or _The Blizzard._

If you'd like to voice a preference regarding this, please feel free to do so. I do know that one of the reviewers seemed to focus on the paranormal novella, _The North Room,_ and have considered a novel based on that story as well.

Any feedback from you readers would be appreciated. My door is always open to the opinions of my readers. I take such feedback seriously.

Have a safe and happy holiday,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to let you know that Amazon is still discounting this book. They have it priced at $0.89. I have no idea how long they will maintain that discount.

As I draw closer to concluding book 7 of the peacekeeper series, I find my thoughts drifting to my next book. I have several prospects in mind.

As always, I want to thank you the Kindle readers who purchase my books.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon folks,

I'm still hard at work on book 7 of the peacekeeper series, but wanted to pop in and say hi, and thank you for the great month of sales in July.

Here's are coupons for free Smashwords copies of some of my books:

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651 
Coupon Code: ZM45D

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
UZ46T

Brimstone and the Companions of Althea.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm having another great month and wanted to give something back to the Kindle community. The coupons in the above post are still good, so grab free copies of the books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

We're coming up on October, which is breast cancer awareness month. I'd like to do my part to help increase breast cancer awareness, so I'm offering free copies of this book to the public. It contains the essay _Coping With Breast Cancer,_ which is an account of our experiences with the disease in the mid 90s.

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651 
Coupon Code: ZM45D

It was our hope that releasing our story might assist other couples going through a similar experience by providing information on some of the things they might expect. It's the unknown and lack of control that terrified us the most. Though this book can't bring about a healing, it can bring some vital bits of information to the couple.

Please feel free to direct as many people to this free copy as you'd like.

If you haven't purchased a copy of Virtual Imaginings, I urge you to do so. It's an anthology compiled by Kindleboard authors and the profits go to the search for a cure.

Kindle version:

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Imaginings-ebook/dp/B002V1I3V4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284816451&sr=1-1

Paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Imaginings-Liam-Parker/dp/1932461221/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1284816451&sr=1-1

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Adventures in Reading contains two short stories and the novella _The North Room_ that would make good Halloween reading. The short stories are titles _The Night Stalker_ and _The Doll._

This book can be purchased at Amazon for $0.89, or feel free to download it free at Smashwords. There's a coupon in the post above this one for the free version.

Reviews and or tags would be appreciated.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

During the busy holiday season, finding time to read can be problematic. May I suggest this short story collection? I think you'd find it possible to read a complete story before needing to take a break to deal with the hustle and bustle of the season.

Merry Christmas everyone,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As always, I'd like to thank you for your interest in my books. It has been a great month. 

At $0.99, Adventures in Reading is an inexpensive read that offers something for any reading taste. Since it's no longer in my signature I'll place a link here:

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-In-Reading-ebook/dp/B002ZCY9KI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295910176&sr=1-10

Thank you again.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Today, my title Adventures in Reading will be free at Amazon. January 1st and 2nd The Birth of the Peacekeepers will be free. You can find any of my books at this link:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides#/ref=sr_pg_2?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cp_27%3ARicky+Sides&page=2&ie=UTF8&qid=1325334772

Enjoy. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------

